# ich medicine?



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i noticed my p has ich...so what kinda medicine is good for p? HELP...i got problems with medicine, a month ago one p died already from putting a medicine in the tank...appreciate it....


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well the only thing I can think of is the ICK medication. Maybe the last time you used it, it was too late for your P to recover?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Try bumping the temp up a bit and adding salt before resorting to meds. Good luck.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> Try bumping the temp up a bit and adding salt before resorting to meds. Good luck.


 Exactly.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i give you many thanks guys... i already raise the temp and i'm adding salt basing frm the instruction in the box... wish me luck.


----------

